# Sick Pleco?



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

Recently my two common pleco's have been every 5 or 7 minutes darting up to the top of the tank to get air. Is this normal? I've had them for about 4 months and they have never done this. Please Help!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

sometimes they "just do" what are your water parameters??


----------



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

The temp. is 77 F and the PH is 8.2. It is and African Cichlid set up. GH is 11 and KH is 7.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Some plecos can breathe air if there isnt enough in the water. how much are you aerating?


----------



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly, but I have several rather lage air pumps going into their tank. 

Maybe it's too much aeration?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

does he do it often? is he acting alright other than that? what size tank?


----------



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

It's a 55 gal. And he never used to do this up until about a week ago.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If they are doing this every 5-7 minutes, I suspect they are not getting enough oxygen. What are the other tank inhabitants?


----------



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

There is 
1 venestus,
2 living stone,
1 Yellow lab,
2 Jewls,
and 1 Convict (temporarily only). Do you think they are stopping the pleco's from getting oxygen?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

something sounds fishy to me, what are your water parameters, ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. when was the last time you did a water change?


----------



## Aymthest (Jul 6, 2005)

Just as i went to check my water parameters I realized that they hadn't gone up for air in a while. So I'm looking around the tank for them and it turns out that they are both happily sucking on the wall meanwhile my venstus is dead. I watched them for the rest of the night and they didn't go up for air once. Maybe they were being stressed by the venstus? Aside from a dead fish I think everything is okay now. 

Thank You all for helping!


----------

